# Polo



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Here are some new pictures of Polo. He's 4 months today! He's putting on some weight and walking on a leash, so everyone is happy  He got his first haircut yesterday. His topknot got chopped off and it's been laying very flat but now more so. Do puppies get cowlicks? He seems to have them on the top of his head and I'm guessing they'll go away. He'll be going to a more experienced groomer from now on. He's hard to take pictures of so most of them are of him sleeping! The first one is his "before" picture.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my! He's absolutely precious!  He looks like a sweet boy.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

so cute- i love his lil name tag P on his collar!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

He's so adorable!


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

neVar said:


> so cute- i love his lil name tag P on his collar!


Thank you! The "P" was my Valentine's Day present from my bf/Polo's "daddy." There is another tag behind it with his name and my phone number. It came as a combo deal. Sometimes I feel it's a bit heavy for him but he doesn't seem to mind!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Awww Polo is a little cutie-pie, look at those lil' pink feet soo cute!


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

*LOL* thanks! They remind me of little jelly beans. They are still soft and warm and not all rough like the older dogs. Your spoo has such an elegant face!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Awww...when he's sleeping, he looks a lot like my Gigi. Adorable!


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks! I see Polo and Gigi have the cream ears with the white bodies. I see a lot of creams like that. His dad was like that but faded to all white later. But his grandfather was like Polo and Gigi so I can't wait to see what happens


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

4Paws;160946 Your spoo has such an elegant face![/QUOTE said:


> Thank you Hershey is my pride and joy, I sometime sit and just stare and is handsome face.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_First two sleeping photos...PRECIOUS!! What a kissable face he has.
_


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

He is so cute!!! What a sweetie


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _First two sleeping photos...PRECIOUS!! What a kissable face he has.
> _


Thank you! Waking up to that sweet face looking back at me makes 6:30 a.m. much more pleasant!!


----------

